
Show HN: Clockwise – Defragment your calendar, get more work done - voxmatt
https://www.getclockwise.com/landing/chrome
======
voxmatt
Hello HN!

I'm a co-founder and CEO of Clockwise, a tool that helps teams find more time
for focused work by moving meetings to the best time for everyone,
automatically. One of the canonical pieces of writing on this subject is
Y-Combinator's very own, Paul Graham. [Maker's Schedule, Manager's
Schedule]([http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html))
— Clockwise helps broker between these two types of schedules.

Clockwise is completely free while in beta; we'd love for you to give it a try
and let us know what you think. Given that this is still a beta release, there
are a few requirements:

\- Chrome only, for now

\- G Suite (business) calendar accounts only, for now

